# You guys will love this question



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll preface this post by stating that I'm ready for all the wisecracks that I know are coming. But I'm curious so I'm going to ask my question anyhow and hopefully I can weed out an actual answer. 

I got flagged down by a trooper who was walking back to his cruiser from a vehicle he had [probably] just ticketed. My citation says he got me on LIDAR but he didn't have a gun. Just wondering how this is possible?

Thanks!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Just because you didn't see a lidar doesn't mean it didn't exist. Just like Santa, Easter Bunny, me sober on St. Patrick's day, etc. Plead not guilty and tell the judge the Trooper is a liar and never had a lidar. 

Why didn't you ask the Trooper about the stop at the time?


----------

